# SteamFest 09 -- Even More Pics



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

We start off with our east coast visitors. Justin, Harry, Charles, Ryan, ChilliCharlie and Alan.










Alan prepping his GS4 with a few onlookers.










Track marshal Fritz taking a look to make sure all is in order followed by his best attribute... talking and making you laugh.



















Bob Winkle taking a turn on the track.












Robs balloon stack Shay pulling his new chassis and in-process coal fired boiler. 











And this is what happens when you wear a white shirt to a steam train yard. The canopy's were also a mess!










An ash covered shirt didn't stop Royce from having a good time and getting in some run time. 











From left to right: Vern (Kansas), Jim (Indiana), Royce (Maryland) and John (Canada). 











Vern waters his Ruby while Jim watches. 










Harry's Mikado ran like a champ, and he was a happy camper. 












ChilliCharlie and Charles wearing their MLS Steamaholics shirts.














Ryan keeping an eye on Harry's Mike.










The crowds were there rain or shine (and we had our share of rain). 










Our little engineer watch stand got a lot of action over the four days there.










And finally Matt made the trip from the west side of the state to run his Ruby and see all the sights. 










This coming weekend..... Huckleberry Railroad. Will have pictures next week of that event and the K27 464.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred,

Thanks for posting. It was nice to meet you and it was a great event. Everyone felt welcome.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred
Always good to steam up with you and all the MSSLS members. We enjoyed our participation and many moments of chats with all those who attended. I was surprised to find Dick Abbott there and enjoyed talking with him as well as trainspotting the 4449 in our not-so-secret country road. Despite the weather, all seemed to be a success. A special thanks to MSSLS and the Steam Institute for all their efforts that made this event possible.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got the video downloaded and edited. Enjoy.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice video, Fred....


----------



## PeteH (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics and video Fred, Thanks! It was nice to meet you and some of the others for the first time, I had a GREAT time! I think however I will add some more weight to the front of the Bantam - that is after I get her straightened up a bit after she took a dive......... 

Kindest Regards, 
Peter Harjung 
Baraboo, WI


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,
Sorry to hear about the dive. I didn't know. We were just talking about that also! A brass beam makes all the difference, I know. It was nice to meet you also. Come on back any time and steam with us. Next year you should consider the Huckleberry Railroad steamup.


----------



## PeteH (Jan 3, 2008)

*A little "excess speed" didn't help either







It derailed two or three times so I decided to try going around in the other direction, when I set her down on the track she just took off. No worries, I enjoy working on my loco's just as much (maybe more) then running them anyway. She may get a major facelift at the same time.*

*Are you planning on covering the Huckleberry event with some more wonderfull pictures and video? *

*Kindest Regards,*
*Peter Harjung *


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, 
Thanks for the pics and video. Great shots! You guys had a blast. Glad to see some of our guys made it out there. Harry, Charles, Ryan, Royce et al. What a show. 
Noel


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great pictures and video. Thanks for sharing. Looks like everyone had a really great time.

Some comments related to Royce's shirt: Back in the 30s and 40s I thougt the pattern shown was natural for everything. We lived in Sandusky, Ohio where there was alot of coal fired steam locomotive traffic. Also, alot of coal was used for heatiing. The side of houses all had the "pattern" and, since closes dryers were not yet in fashion, all the laundry had the pattern when brought in off the close line.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Adding to Fred's video presentation....

While we had much too much to do in the seemed to be a lot of time: photo, video, trains, ride trains, trainspot, seek out aircraft and just enjoy the gatherings at MSSLS but there was a limit in preventing one from running out of steam. So, a lot of effort when to photos, participating and some video. On this video you will see our attempt to chase a train, yard action, Tom Myers and Al Ankus engineering a locomotive, lots of "real steam" engines and a brief salute to MSSLS (will do another clip on MSSLS layout) but then Fred did an excellent job of coverage. 




I am sure that someone else will fill the gaps of all the other excitement at Trainfest.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff Fred! Tell me, is Leviathan running or merely restored? Where is she based?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is some post event information:
Huge Crowd Enjoys Trains The TrainFestival 2009 committee would like to thank everyone that made TrainFestival 2009 a HUGE success. Over 36,000 people enjoyed trains from around the country. More than 13,000 train rides were given during the 4 day festival. Plans are in the works for another TrainFestival in 2010. Stay tuned for more information.

Dwight, here is an answer to one portion of your question (BTW- the rear lamp is not the engine's, the Federal Railroad Administration required one to be on the engine). The locomotive is based in the Midwest, I believe Michigan but I cannot recall exactly.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn cool!!! Thanks Charles! That's one BIG 4-4-0... she lives up to her name!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't use the expletive that I have seened used sometime on You Tube, but those were some fantastic videos of the "REAL STUFF", and well done.
I can see why even a little rain would not discourage anyone from enjoying thase trains, Again "FANTASTIC"


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rain,no one seemed to mind. People standing in line for the 4449 and the Berk cab visits never stepped out of line to "keep dry." The crowds along the roadways were always a parking lot. Then there were the 30K+ at the event even though it rain quite a bit 3 of out of the 5 days.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
The 4-4-0 is brand new. This was the first public showing of the locomotive. I heard the cost was around the 4 mil area.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The 4-4-0 is brand new. This was the first public showing of the locomotive. I heard the cost was around the 4 mil area.Other than running out of and into the roundhouse, did she run anywhere else?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
No, restricted running only but I understand that the engine will be at Strasburg RR and allowed on their rails for a run; maybe pull a train, we will be there!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, do you know when it will be at Strasburg?


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

I was informed by a member of the 65 440 staff that the 'home base' of the Leviathan is in Elgin, Illinois..........surprised the heck outa me..... 
I didn't know there was anyone with that kind of money living there... 
Thanks for the great shots of Tom and myself achieving a life time goal of driving a real live steam Locomotive ! 
BTW the Flagg coal 040 is Family owned and maintained, the Father, sons Mother and Daughter all worked the show, American Pride is still alive and well !


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*This was a VERY nice locomotive. I was told it was built from the same plans as the Jupiter of Promontory Point fame.*

The morning that I went down to take photos there were about 12 people polishing the brass. I thought there was a lot of brass on my model T but this loco had way more to keep shining with Brasso.

Having been born and raised in Elgin, IL I was also surprised to find that a locomotive had been built there. Talked to many of the crew, and we discussed what year they graduated, did you know so and so, and I dated this girl etc. Kind of like a class reunion, as they were mostly graduates from my high school.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Boy, that 4-4-0 puts our little narrow gauge ones in perspective, doesn't it? 

Later, 

K


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tks for posting all of the photo and vedios nice....... *


----------

